# phpbb3



## iMav (Jul 20, 2006)

ne1 tried the beta of phpbb3 codenamed olympus???? ..... i love it .... it is much better than phpbb2


----------



## Pathik (Jul 20, 2006)

get it here....
*www.jackal-tech.co.uk/filedump/phpBB-3.0.B1.zip
m installing it rite now...
@ mav gimme ur site forum addy


----------



## knight17 (Jul 20, 2006)

Any demo or features list available..any links...
I love phpBB


----------



## iMav (Jul 20, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> get it here....
> *www.jackal-tech.co.uk/filedump/phpBB-3.0.B1.zip
> m installing it rite now...
> @ mav gimme ur site forum addy


 my current site is not using phpbb 3 because i am still trying to figure out the features and also it is only a beta .... however i am using phpbb2 .... *manan.co.nr/forum 





			
				knight17 said:
			
		

> Any demo or features list available..any links...
> I love phpBB


 *manan.co.nr/olympus


----------



## Pathik (Jul 21, 2006)

hey i also installed PHPBB3
check it here *pathik1.ueuo.com/phpBB3/


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2006)

imzeeshan said:
			
		

> Recently came across a forum for engineers, me thinks it is phpbb3.
> the website is www.techbirbal.com.
> 
> Good name for a website though.


  yes it is phpbb 3


----------



## Pathik (Jul 21, 2006)

phpbb3 is good.... but more mods needed...


----------



## knight17 (Jul 22, 2006)

I read its review on a good blog...but from that I am of opinion that phpBB is now a bloat...
As it is adding features after 4 years...
There are some useless features like showing search engine spiders in the users present section while the googlebot is crawling and like that...


----------



## iMav (Jul 22, 2006)

knight17 said:
			
		

> I read its review on a good blog...but from that I am of opinion that phpBB is now a bloat...
> As it is adding features after 4 years...
> There are some useless features like showing search engine spiders in the users present section while the googlebot is crawling and like that...


 i am not sure whether u have ever set up a forum or not ..... the thing phpbb is not adding after 4 years it has constantly upgraded itself with 2.020 released a couple of months ago and there are professional phpbb coders who have coded features to phpbb from way back to version 2.0.6 and even before .... phpbb 3 is being developed by end users who use phpbb on their sites and are professinal coders


----------



## knight17 (Jul 23, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> i am not sure whether u have ever set up a forum or not ..... the thing phpbb is not adding after 4 years it has constantly upgraded itself with 2.020 released a couple of months ago and there are professional phpbb coders who have coded features to phpbb from way back to version 2.0.6 and even before .... phpbb 3 is being developed by end users who use phpbb on their sites and are professinal coders


No sir,you have misinterpreted me...phpBB is one of the best forum CMS around but I mentioned the 4 years is this time major improvements are being done.
All these years they have upgraded,i think they improved the security by releasing patches.

NO,i havent installed phpBB by myself but i have tried and admined it while experimenting....

Actually there are many better alternatives to phpBB in the Opensource world itself


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2006)

@knight give an example......


----------



## knight17 (Jul 28, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> @knight give an example......


Sure.
 I belive this is better than phpBB.

punBB


----------



## Pathik (Jul 29, 2006)

this is a good one...
but not as good as phpBB


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Aug 3, 2006)

SMF... wid one of the fastest growing user communities is proof enough that it is really wat is claims to be...


----------

